# I'm not *ucking around making hash (reloaded)



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2009)

A little something I learned from fdd:

What to do with 5lbs of bud trim from 2 greenhouses? Bubble hash!

Hash making Cali style:

Thanks to Obama's Cash for clunkers (appliance version) I got a new 'Doper' Hash Machine, by Whirlpool.

I bought these 100% mesh 5gal bubble bags from Craigslist. 

Fit a 5gal bucket into the lid of a trash can for easy draining.

Don't have a final weight, but looks like several ounces!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## RSTFRi (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy nutbutter.
That's a lot of hash. Congratulations!


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 7, 2009)

Good shit man!!!


----------



## dawnish (Nov 7, 2009)

Mega Awesome  !! 

was it on spin cycle or what?? for how long?


----------



## captiankush (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome! Good stuff, enjoy that hash, + rep

CK


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2009)

Used 6, 20lb bags of ice, ran everything thru twice. Got just as much the second round! 

Only kept the very best, last 2 screens. I thru out twice that much from the 100mic screen. This is only 55mic & 35mic. Like Velvet!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2009)

This hash is a 50/50 mix of Kush x Sativa, the taste is indescribable. I've never had anything like it, so smooth. Leaves a 'velvety' aftertaste, wow!

I plan to press it into 'pucks' as soon as it's dry.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2009)

83g's

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice JJ ! I was going to try this but ended up donating this years good shake to a blind couple..


----------



## 00hotrod34 (Nov 8, 2009)

doublejj said:


> 83g's
> 
> Peace
> doublejj


 
Holy Shit you are NOT fucking around! Three ounces! That is what I call bragging rights!
Very nice setup...+rep


----------



## Roland (Nov 8, 2009)

83 g .. very nice .. from how much ...? ... how big was last screen ?

interesting to know u got just as much from 2nd go around


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 8, 2009)

+REP excellent job


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2009)

My last 2 bags are 55mic & 35mic.

I through away at least as much from the 100mic screen. Only kept the last 2!

I started with about 5 lbs of very tight trim & popcorn!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Yeah, I was suprised with how much I got the second pass-thru, also.


----------



## slk (Nov 8, 2009)

nice setup dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice.  

now roll a doobie.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> very nice JJ ! I was going to try this but ended up donating this years good shake to a blind couple..


Well, next year buy some ice, I'll bring over the 'Doper' & Ace (his sidekick), you can take them hash instead!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice.
> 
> now roll a doobie.


Thank you Mistro!

The trash can trick works great! 

Try those bags from Craigslist, they worked very well for this method!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## dbo24242 (Nov 9, 2009)

damn duude that is way awesome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2009)

doublejj said:


> Thank you Mistro!
> 
> The trash can trick works great!
> 
> ...


i'll order a set. i wanna use the 100 for a screen for a kief tumbler. cut out the sides of a 5 gallon bucket and line it with it. hook it up to a rotary motor and tumble me some trichs.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 10, 2009)

thia is by far one of the best inventions i have seen.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 10, 2009)

wow... just wow... thats fucking incredible.

looks easy too once you got it setup right...


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 10, 2009)

mmmmmmm hash... i had a bowl of sourD hash through the bong for breadfast this morning. sooo tasty. i wish my harvest was big enough to produce 83 grams!!


----------



## True Stoner (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW thats all i have to say!!! CAn you list the steps you did and the settings!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2009)

What to do with 83g of fresh hash?....

Puck it!

Ran some of the chunks thru a coffee grinder, powered!

Made my own puck press.

Used good old US Nickles as dies! Look close you can see Jefferson's Monticello!

1g hash pucks!

It's going to take me awhile to puck it all up!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 10, 2009)

that is without a doubt one of the coolest things i've ever seen done with hash..

fucking nickels??!! brilliant!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'm a bit of a DIY kinda guy I guess!

I'm going to get some 5c paper rolls!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Ask any questions you have, I'll try to answer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

i can't believe you are doing that on the kitchen table. that better not leave marks.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't believe you are doing that on the kitchen table. that better not leave marks.


you got some rep coming your way LOl, but apparently i have to spread the wealth till i get back to you


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't believe you are doing that on the kitchen table. that better not leave marks.


Can you tell that my wife is away? lol!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Oh shit, she reads these posts!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2009)

i put some powdered bubble hash in a sealed jar after it was dry. i know there was no moisture left in it because it didn't sweat in the jar. after about 4 weeks it got really gooey. i dumped it all in my palm and within minutes had a huge pressed ball of dark black goodness.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2009)

dawnish said:


> was it on spin cycle or what?? for how long?


 
Sorry dawnish, I just realized I hadn't responded to your question.

I washed everything in ice water on the longest wash setting (18min) then drained & strained. Refilled & washed again.

Then reloaded the 'working' bag with fresh trim & repeated. So I washed each batch twice for a total of 4 wash cycles. Used 120# of ice.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2009)

The pucks are piling up!

I had heard that much of our money tests positive for drugs, but I didn't realize that it applied to coins also!


----------



## northeastern lights (Nov 12, 2009)

J notice how your hash coins aren't really dark., I've been making coins too but with a clay extruder and I use dimes. If you heat it up a little they will press better and be darker. Not that it matters but if you don't use heat they are crumbly and will fall apart easier. I had to put wax paper over my dimes so the hash pucks will come off without sticking.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i kind of wondered why his was not turning darker like i have seen in other keif to hash videos
but i still love the whole setup
do i have to use a new washing me.

{edit} never mind i all most threw up thinking about using an old washer 
lintty hash

but i wonder if i could run plain water threw it a few times then try making hash with it

and are you running it on a regular wash or what

and give more detail on the trash can screen 
are there 3 of them
100 mic
55 mic
35 mic
is there space between them

and what mic screen is the trim in


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> J notice how your hash coins aren't really dark., I've been making coins too but with a clay extruder and I use dimes. If you heat it up a little they will press better and be darker. Not that it matters but if you don't use heat they are crumbly and will fall apart easier. I had to put wax paper over my dimes so the hash pucks will come off without sticking.


how could he add heat to it 
could he using plyer hold the nickel over a flame to heat them up then put them in the press???


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> J notice how your hash coins aren't really dark., I've been making coins too but with a clay extruder and I use dimes. If you heat it up a little they will press better and be darker. Not that it matters but if you don't use heat they are crumbly and will fall apart easier. I had to put wax paper over my dimes so the hash pucks will come off without sticking.


 
Try Pam as a mold release!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> how could he add heat to it
> could he using plyer hold the nickel over a flame to heat them up then put them in the press???


I know what he means, heat the pipe while it's in the press.

This stuff is so fine it's forming-up with only pressure, no heat.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

do i have to use a new washing me.

{edit} never mind i all most threw up thinking about using an old washer 
lintty hash

but i wonder if i could run plain water threw it a few times then try making hash with it

and are you running it on a regular wash or what

and give more detail on the trash can screen 
are there 3 of them
100 mic
55 mic
35 mic
is there space between them

and what mic screen is the trim in


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> yeah i kind of wondered why his was not turning darker like i have seen in other keif to hash videos
> but i still love the whole setup
> do i have to use a new washing me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I couldn't bring myself to use an old washing machine.

Filled the washer with about 40# of ice 2 working bags full of trim & filled with water. Set the Doper to the longest (18min) wash cycle & drained. Left the bags inside & re-filled with water & ice & ran a second time.

Then re-filled the working bags with fresh trim & repeated everything.

Drained everything through "ACE", Doper's sidekick!

The 5gal bucket fits into a hole in the lid of ACE! It has about 50 1/2" holes drilled in the bottom & sides. I left the bottom in to support the raw bubble bags.

The 3 (100,55,35) bags are lining the bucket. The water passes thru all 3 at once. I have a large wood paint stirrer I used to move things around inside the bags as they were draining. Having 100% mesh really made the draining go faster. I found that if I kinda bounce the bucket a little up & down, it would clear the sides of the mesh bags & drain faster.

edit: I don't know the mesh of the working bags, looks like about the same as 'pantyhose' material.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 12, 2009)

how much for $$ washer
and are you only going to ever use that one for hash making

and did you try to run a cycle after the hash was made to make sure nothing was left in the pipe lines


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> how much for $$ washer
> and are you only going to ever use that one for hash making
> 
> and did you try to run a cycle after the hash was made to make sure nothing was left in the pipe lines


The Doper was around $350 at Lowes. Just look around for the best deal you can get on a full sized washing machine.

Yes, the Doper is for hash only. However I grow in greenhouse & have 2 crops going right now. The Doper will be back in action before too long!

I rinsed with plain water at the end.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2009)

After everything drained thru ACE after each load, we had to clean the bubble bags. We cleaned the bags 4 times.

There was so much green matter/small particles in the 100mic screen, I just threw it out! Besides there was lots of creamy looking stuff in the next bag.

The stuff in the next bag looked like very thick hot coco! A thick 'slurry'. I lightly squeezed out most of the water.

Spooned it out onto a drying screen.

The third bag looked even lighter & smoother!

The drying screen is a pre-framed silk screen from the craft store. It is sitting on a yellow microfiber towel for absorption. i have a second screen & towel to press on top. Worked great!

Lightly pressed out the water & then broke the hash up into chunks. Elevate the screen for ventilation & let dry.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## dawnish (Nov 13, 2009)

Marry me. Love this info... I wish I had an Obama Cash for Clunkers Machines like you did. I had NO idea the program was for washing machines too! Good solid move.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the offer dawnish, I'm flattered! But a man's got to know his limitations. 

1 wife is my limit!

You think she would appreciate that I cleaned off the dining room table & ran the washing machine while she was away?

I'm afraid wife's see things a little differently than husbands (or at least me)!

Oh well, I got her a nice coin purse full of nickles, to try to make up for it!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. And for the record, "I did not put that scratch on the table, it was already there"!......................I think?


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 17, 2009)

damn i like how you pressed the hash


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

What is the potency like? Have you thought of doing another purification step using butane?


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 18, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> What is the potency like? Have you thought of doing another purification step using butane?


it would be pointless for him to buy the washer and make bubble hash then.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 18, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> it would be pointless for him to buy the washer and make bubble hash then.


No it wouldn't. You can't easily butane extract 5lbs of leaves. What you can do is bubble hash it and then further refine it via butane.

I just wonder how much of that stuff is leaf material. I do like the ease of the bubble bags but I'd be surprised if they give a high quality product of if they get all the resin.

I prefer using chemical extraction but I am trained in the use of such techniques. But then again, easy certainly has a value of its own.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> I just wonder how much of that stuff is leaf material. I do like the ease of the bubble bags but I'd be surprised if they give a high quality product of if they get all the resin.


I have 3 bubble bag set (100,55,35mic)

I throw away the first 100mic screen. If there's any "leaf" material it's less than 100mic in size. Only kept the 55 & 35!

This stuff is velvet smooth & smokes like a dream!

I have never thought about an other refinement, this stuff is just too good like it is!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2009)

i love the stuff. 

i do make oil as well. usually with kief though. dry screened then run thru the extractor.


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 18, 2009)

you can smoke hash bowls for the rest of your life with that..


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 18, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> No it wouldn't. You can't easily butane extract 5lbs of leaves. What you can do is bubble hash it and then further refine it via butane.
> 
> I just wonder how much of that stuff is leaf material. I do like the ease of the bubble bags but I'd be surprised if they give a high quality product of if they get all the resin.
> 
> I prefer using chemical extraction but I am trained in the use of such techniques. But then again, easy certainly has a value of its own.


yea but if you extract with butane you dont needa make bubble hash. so i was sayin that it would be pointless to make bubble hash if your just gonna extract with butane.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 18, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> yea but if you extract with butane you dont needa make bubble hash. so i was sayin that it would be pointless to make bubble hash if your just gonna extract with butane.


i think what he was trying to say is if you where to butane 5 POUNDS ! worth of leaf matter 
if it doesn't kill you it would cost a lot of $$$ and take days and be very messy

buy bubble hashing first you could save on butane and time 

but my question would be could you even butane after you have bubble hashed it everything is passing threw the smallest microns allready


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2009)

i've run hash thru my extractor. got 18 grams of honey oil off 1 can of butane.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've run hash thru my extractor. got 18 grams of honey oil off 1 can of butane.


is there waste that remains in the extractor? did you use bubble hash? ive been sitting here wondering how much waste product there would be in good hash ever since that post about it here a page or two earlier


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i've run hash thru my extractor. got 18 grams of honey oil off 1 can of butane.


 someone ask him how many grams of hash did he put in the extractor


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

it was scissor hash and some dried bubble. somewhere ther is a thread, hang on ..........


post #26 - https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/67854-i-got-new-honey-pan.html


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 19, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> i think what he was trying to say is if you where to butane 5 POUNDS ! worth of leaf matter
> if it doesn't kill you it would cost a lot of $$$ and take days and be very messy
> 
> buy bubble hashing first you could save on butane and time
> ...


well you can...im just sayin that if you use butane you might as well skip bubble hash for a shorter process or else your makin it take longer for no reason with no extra benefit


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> well you can...im just sayin that if you use butane you might as well skip bubble hash for a shorter process or else your makin it take longer for no reason with no extra benefit


i can stuff an ounce of trim in my extractor. it takes a full can of butane to rinse it. i get about 2 to 3 grams of oil.

i can stuff ounces of hash in my extractor. it takes less then a full can to blast it thru. i can get 10+ grams of oil at a time. 


oil is more intense then hash. i often mix them.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 19, 2009)

exellent thread.


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i can stuff an ounce of trim in my extractor. it takes a full can of butane to rinse it. i get about 2 to 3 grams of oil.
> 
> i can stuff ounces of hash in my extractor. it takes less then a full can to blast it thru. i can get 10+ grams of oil at a time.
> 
> ...


but a zip of trim and a zip of hash is different. this guy was talkin bout just usin the trim to make bubble hash then make butane extract. im just tryna say why not just skip the bubble hash step and just go for the butane extract. but i guess you can save a lil cash by usin hash instead of trim.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> but a zip of trim and a zip of hash is different. this guy was talkin bout just usin the trim to make bubble hash then make butane extract. im just tryna say why not just skip the bubble hash step and just go for the butane extract. but i guess you can save a lil cash by usin hash instead of trim.


and i keep saying, you will save HELL OF butane if you make it into hash first. 

butane is up to 80 dollars a case now, if you can find a case. to get 10+ grams of oil you'd have to use a half a case.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 19, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> but a zip of trim and a zip of hash is different. this guy was talkin bout just usin the trim to make bubble hash then make butane extract. im just tryna say why not just skip the bubble hash step and just go for the butane extract. but i guess you can save a lil cash by usin hash instead of trim.


yeah it would take more can of butane to do the oil from trim then to do it from hash
yes you have to do an extra step but you save in the long run and get a better product
so make the hash by way of shifting dry or wet then take this and put in a honey extracter to make oil via butane


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 19, 2009)

is this the butane/propane mix used for general use ????


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> and i keep saying, you will save HELL OF butane if you make it into hash first.
> 
> butane is up to 80 dollars a case now, if you can find a case. to get 10+ grams of oil you'd have to use a half a case.


ok thats what i thought. ive never actually made butane extract but i can see how you save a lot of butane by extracting from hash.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 19, 2009)

great thread. Thats got to be one of the best bubble hash aggitator ideas i have ever heard of! Some of the machines sold for it are half the price and could only do a quarter of the volume. thats awesome an i love the nickel idea too. makes it easy just to pull one out grab a chunk an get to it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

grape swisha said:


> ok thats what i thought. ive never actually made butane extract but i can see how you save a lot of butane by extracting from hash.


you get a lot more oil at once as well. it sucks having to grind up and ounce to dust. the stuff it all in the extractor. then extract it and do it again. it gets messy and sticky and you get crumbs in your oil. blast a load of hash real quick and your done.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 19, 2009)

I just had 20 grams of bubble stolen by a supposed "friend". Its all good. That doesnt even dent my supply. Still have 3 garbage bags of trim left. I have a shitload of contaminate grade, does that make good oil?


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you get a lot more oil at once as well. it sucks having to grind up and ounce to dust. the stuff it all in the extractor. then extract it and do it again. it gets messy and sticky and you get crumbs in your oil. blast a load of hash real quick and your done.


ok that makes sense. maybe i was just too high and couldnt realize what the benefit would be.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 19, 2009)

Grape, a popular butane extractor is a 0.8" steel pipe 12" long. It takes 12floz of butane to extract a little over a half ounce of bud.

The OP filled a freaking washing machine with his leaves. Get the picture?

My issue with the bubble bags is that my gut tells me that a lot of the end product is Finley ground leaf material and only a portion of the resin is collected. But sure, it should be fine to butane extract your bubble hash.

I am looking into making a reflux / distillation setup for leaf extraction in 100% Isopropyl. And with the availability of chemicals and lab ware on line it would be easy to further refine it. All you need is a seperatory funnel and some ether. But really that isn't necessary. A good green oil mixed with some finely ground bud will make some killer hash. Maybe I'll do a write up some day.

Again, I'm waiting to hear about the potency of bubble hash because the chemical method is a lot more trouble.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been smoking both strains used in the bubble hash for several years. Many crops of the same strains. 

The hash is a mix of sativa/indica & it's definitely a kick above just smoking the weed. I actually add a little bud to the hash for flavor. But the potency is very good.

I suppose I could process some of my bubble thru a Butane extractor to see how they compare. But this stuff will kick you pretty hard as is!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Grape, a popular butane extractor is a 0.8" steel pipe 12" long. It takes 12floz of butane to extract a little over a half ounce of bud.
> 
> The OP filled a freaking washing machine with his leaves. Get the picture?
> 
> ...



bubble hash is trichs.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2009)

And now you know where I learned it!

Thanks fdd, your stuff looks awsome!

Did you make any of that bubble into Butane? 

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2009)

doublejj said:


> And now you know where I learned it!
> 
> Thanks fdd, your stuff looks awsome!
> 
> ...


no, that all went to the club. they have since been closed though.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> no, that all went to the club. they have since been closed though.


What? Which one? Why?

Peace
doublejj


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2009)

must be nice to have one of these to play with


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 19, 2009)

AWSOME FUKIN thREAD!!! love all of it!! fdd check out post 26 i think it was....that looks delicious. i give this thread 5 stars


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Fuzzy, I hoped people would enjoy seeing this.

"It's as much fun to make, as it is to use!"

Peace
doublejj


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

Can someone tell me how the potency of ice hash compares to that of prime buds or better yet to good chemically extracted hash.

Evidently, people are getting good results but I still have some reservations. Mainly, I am wondering what percentage of resin this method collects, how much is left behind, and how much plant matter is in the final product. I'm having trouble imagining how frozen trichomes are able to pass through the screen but finely ground plant material isn't.

See, here is my dilemma. I know how to make very pure oil via chemical extraction and it is not much trouble. The oil can then be mixed with sum ground bud to make excellent hash. But, if the ice method is equally as effective it is a bit easier. So, if you could do either without trouble and there were no worries of chemical residue, would you rather save a moderate bit of fuss and wind up with ice hash or would you rather an oil based hash?

Also, on a separate note. If you are going to use bubble bags get your self a good drywall mud mixer. It is like a giant egg beater you put in the end of a drill motor. There are many types and styles to choose from.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2009)

I go to great lengths to grow as fine a weed as I can using organic soil & fertilizers. I would rather not use chemicals if possible.

I can't comment on the comparison between bubble & butane because I've not tried both from the same buds. Maybe fdd can speak on it.

However the only by-product of this process is some washed-out weed & ice water! I didn't invent bubble hash, it's been around for a few years. Your going to have to show me the extra benefit to using more than ice & water!

If I wanted to spend 20 minutes standing over a bucket with a drill motor & would not have ordered the Doper. I spent that time with my feet up & beer in my hand, no room for a drill!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Can someone tell me how the potency of ice hash compares to that of prime buds or better yet to good chemically extracted hash.
> 
> Evidently, people are getting good results but I still have some reservations. Mainly, I am wondering what percentage of resin this method collects, how much is left behind, and how much plant matter is in the final product. I'm having trouble imagining how frozen trichomes are able to pass through the screen but finely ground plant material isn't.
> 
> ...



you don't want to use a mixer. a mixer breaks up the plant matter. you want a "gentle aggitation" to knock the trichs off. when frozen they snap off their stems. we use specifically sized bags. if you have plant matter that is the EXACT same size as the trich heads then yes, you will capture it. otherwise it will either be caught by the bag before it it or pass thru to the waste bucket.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

doublejj said:


> I go to great lengths to grow as fine a weed as I can using organic soil & fertilizers. I would rather not use chemicals if possible.
> 
> I can't comment on the comparison between bubble & butane because I've not tried both from the same buds. Maybe fdd can speak on it.
> 
> ...


The mud mixer is for those who are using a 5gal bucket.

Forget about how you feel about chemicals for the moment - I am formally trained in the proper techniques, so chemicals aren't an issue for me.

I'm trying to figure out what kind of end product you are getting from the bubble bags.

Would you say it is comparable to bud, a notch below or a notch above. My gut tells me that while significantly stronger than the leaves it is probably a lot less potent than bud. Can you give me an idea? Is it one hitter or do you need to smoke a half gram to get high?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> The mud mixer is for those who are using a 5gal bucket.
> 
> Forget about how you feel about chemicals for the moment - I am formally trained in the proper techniques, so chemicals aren't an issue for me.
> 
> ...


it's 10X stronger than bud.

when you start with 100 grams of bud and end up with 10 grams of hash it is 10x stonger.

i have a microscope, i showed you pics. shall i send you a sample or what?


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you don't want to use a mixer. a mixer breaks up the plant matter. you want a "gentle aggitation" to knock the trichs off. when frozen they snap off their stems. we use specifically sized bags. if you have plant matter that is the EXACT same size as the trich heads then yes, you will capture it. otherwise it will either be caught by the bag before it it or pass thru to the waste bucket.


That is a good tip. A variable speed drill on low speed should do it. One could even be fastened to something so you don't have to hold it.

I wonder if the freezing keeps the plant matter from becoming too fine. I'm also wondering how much THC is left behind.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

i try to only use popcorn buds and bud leaf trimmings for my bubble hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> That is a good tip. A variable speed drill on low speed should do it. One could even be fastened to something so you don't have to hold it.
> 
> I wonder if the freezing keeps the plant matter from becoming too fine. I'm also wondering how much THC is left behind.



you should make some. 

they sell it here at the clubs for up to 30 a gram. it can knock you out for the afternoon with 2 hits. take little hits, it "expands". 

i'm pretty sure surface trichs are left behind. the ones that are actually wart like. i think a chemical flush may get more of these. bubble hash focuses mainly on the fat, swollen, stalked glands. i have wanted to try redrying my bubble trim and running it thru a chemical extraction processes. just to see. i haven't done it yet though.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 10X stronger than bud.
> 
> when you start with 100 grams of bud and end up with 10 grams of hash it is 10x stonger.
> 
> i have a microscope, i showed you pics. shall i send you a sample or what?


Using buds you will obviously get a more potent product but you have to figure in efficiency. At 100% efficiency and 100% puity you would have a 10 X increase. At 50% and 50% you would have 2.5 X (off the top of my head.)

I have seen butane extractions pull 6g from 36g of premium bud. That is a 6X increase.

The chunk you are showing does look impressive. What did that sucker weigh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Using buds you will obviously get a more potent product but you have to figure in efficiency. At 100% efficiency and 100% puity you would have a 10 X increase. At 50% and 50% you would have 2.5 X (off the top of my head.)
> 
> I have seen butane extractions pull 6g from 36g of premium bud. That is a 6X increase.
> 
> The chunk you are showing does look impressive. What did that sucker weigh?


i get 10%+ back. 1000 grams of trim gets me about 110 grams of bubble hash. plus or minus a few grams. when i look at it under the microscope it looks like fish eggs before it dries.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 22, 2009)

5lbs of bud has a significant value though, more than the hash, and is easier to smoke than the hash. 

Doesn't it kind of make you sick to process it all down like that and loose so much? Did you just compost the rest of it or re-use it for cooking?


----------



## grape swisha (Nov 22, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> 5lbs of bud has a significant value though, more than the hash, and is easier to smoke than the hash.
> 
> Doesn't it kind of make you sick to process it all down like that and loose so much? Did you just compost the rest of it or re-use it for cooking?


he just used trim to make it


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> 5lbs of bud has a significant value though, more than the hash, and is easier to smoke than the hash.
> 
> Doesn't it kind of make you sick to process it all down like that and loose so much? Did you just compost the rest of it or re-use it for cooking?


I believe both fdd & I use bud trimmings not buds. This is made from the trim after harvest. Bonus crop! This was waste material, re-claimed!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah I missed that word. OK makes sense now.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2009)

One more comment.

Unlike chemical extraction which involves flammable liquids and requires a good bit of guts (fdd) or specific training (RickWhite) to accomplish, this process only requires the skills necessary to do a load of laundry & dump the trash. It's Woman's Work!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Please Lord, don't let my wife read this post!


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

The chemical stuff isn't as bad as it sounds if you understand what is going on. Really, all you need to do a good safe extraction is some pure isopropyl and a still you can buy of ebay. Or for small amounts you can just put it in Pyrex and evaporate it off. As long as you leave it stand over night, there will not be any alcohol left.

At any rate, the bubble hash shown looks very pure. But, it is tough to know how much is being left behind. The butane extraction I have seen pulled 17% but how much it would pull from your starting material may be different. The only way to know for sure is to try both with the same starting material. I do have to say though, that is pretty impressive for such a crude method. I am surprised to see such a pure product.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a bunch of popcorn nugs I just threw in the blender to compact it all down with the intention I'd just cook with it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should get more hash out of that first. Since I blended it at room temp and probably turned most of the trich's to dust would chemical extraction be the way to go if I wanted to try it or should I not bother now?

I ended up with a regular sized mayonnaise jar packed full and not a leaf or a stem went into it. Should be pretty decent stuff in there.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 22, 2009)

Oregon, look into butane extraction. It is a great method for small batches. The great thing about butane is if you use good clean butane it's hard to have any residule as it boils at such a low temp.

Or, get some 99% isopropyl, freeze your bud and then fill the jar with the iso and shake for a while. Then pour into a Pyrex dish and gently evaporate the iso. I found placing the Pyrex on top of a boiling pot of water (or other mild non-flame heat source) works well. Do NOT let it spill on the burner! Once done remove from heat and let stand over night. The next day, you will have good oil. To make hash just warm the oil to liquid and add in some powdered bud smashing it in with a spoon until hard.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 23, 2009)

try these

the next pic is optional


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

i have made ISO and butane. numerous times. i have a pan of butane drying right now. just ordered another full case as well. 



i think i'll bust out 100 grams of bubble hash today.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

good lord fdd. what the hell do you with all that hash. a couple hundred grams here and a couple hundred grams there. i woulg be retarded high by 6:30 every morning


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 23, 2009)

HE IS! hahhaaaaa


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 23, 2009)

I pretty much am retarded high by 630am everyday, and i wouldn't know what to do with that much hash.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 23, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Oregon, look into butane extraction. It is a great method for small batches. The great thing about butane is if you use good clean butane it's hard to have any residule as it boils at such a low temp.
> 
> Or, get some 99% isopropyl, freeze your bud and then fill the jar with the iso and shake for a while. Then pour into a Pyrex dish and gently evaporate the iso. I found placing the Pyrex on top of a boiling pot of water (or other mild non-flame heat source) works well. Do NOT let it spill on the burner! Once done remove from heat and let stand over night. The next day, you will have good oil. To make hash just warm the oil to liquid and add in some powdered bud smashing it in with a spoon until hard.


Ok so chemical it is. Where do you get a good deal on a case of butane? FDD? I've seen it done 100 times but I don't recall ever trying it myself. I have bubble hash I made with just the water/gravity method last week, no bags.

I can mix that with it rather than just bud. Will that make a normal looking/smoking/tasting brick of hash mixing maybe half honey oil and half green bubble?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

do i have to dry my trims really well for butane oil? i was gunna throw this runty Wonder WOman in with some of last crops trim to make a small batch of oil. so should i dry the WW or can i just get it choped up enough then extract.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2009)

i get butane from eBay. 

you want the trim "bone dry".


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

good info...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks fdd. guess ill wait a few days. i just picked up 20 fluid ounces of vector butane so later on this week itll be honey do this honey do that. Cant wait


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 23, 2009)

i wonder if i baked it in the oven VERY CAREFULLY at around 150 if it would burn my trim. Im too impatient today. damn Nos energy drinks. I think they should put a warning on the can that states WARNING CONTAINS LIQUID CRACK, you will be jittery for hours...


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 23, 2009)

this may be the best oil video ever
[youtube]IgjLLHJdv3Q[/youtube]


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome press you've got there... looks like you can stack nickel, trich, nickel, trich and do more than one 'coin' at a time.

But i'm the only one dying to see this warehouse ?! "Pics or it didn't happen."  That's one thing i'd deffinitely like to see more of at RIU (greenhouses). That, and some more Bare Neked ladies smoking Marijunana.
.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks I made the press as a school project! Machinist school.

I can only offer some homemade "neked man on vaporizer" photo's. But I'll have to get some updates, the ones I have aren't current!

Yes, I can get 6g's & nickles in the pipe at one time. 30c worth!

Peace
doublejj
P.S. Whse?..........?


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 29, 2009)

woops, i meant "Gimme/us some Greenhouse pictures, pretty please" not warehouse

and, trust me, ur money is good here. 


.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a link to my current greenhouse grow (#2). There is also a link to my first greenhouse grow on the 3rd post there:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/254125-2009-out-grow-reloaded-gen2.html

Peace
doublejj


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

All you need to know about extracting honey oil.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31950


----------



## doublejj (Dec 17, 2009)

Well here's a little more you need to know about making honey oil!:

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/21964487/detail.html

I'll stick to ice & water!

Peace
doublejj


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2009)

doublejj said:


> Well here's a little more you need to know about making honey oil!:
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/21964487/detail.html
> 
> ...



pffsst! nothing but "flash burn". that IS what butane does. the pillows didn't even burn up. the paint on the walls barely melted, let alone burned. more media hype.

WELL VENTILATED AREA works best. not your sealed up bedroom.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

4 cans of butane in a unventilated room will bite ya in the ass every time.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 18, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> 4 cans of butane in a unventilated room will bite ya in the ass every time.




nuff said...


----------



## RickWhite (Dec 18, 2009)

doublejj said:


> Well here's a little more you need to know about making honey oil!:
> 
> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/21964487/detail.html
> 
> ...


On the bright side, the couple will both be recipients of this year's Darwin Awards.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 10, 2010)

go to this link https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=588 and pick the pics that most looks like your plant and start from there


----------



## guysk8r1717 (Dec 3, 2010)

fuck yeah man thats sick


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2010)

havent seen this thread in a while!


----------

